# Coil Master E-Cigarette Wire Coil Winder



## Alex (16/1/15)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/3034/10012320/2086801

Package Contents 1*Coil Jig, 1*Scewdriver, 5*Coiling Poles (1.0, 1.5, 2.0, 2.5, 3.0mm), 5*Top Covers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## huffnpuff (16/1/15)

Also posted this at Pallas, think it's more relevant here:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tomcat (24/1/15)

Does any of the local retailers have these, or have any plans to get them in?


----------



## free3dom (24/1/15)

tomcat said:


> Does any of the local retailers have these, or have any plans to get them in?



@kimbo is bringing in a limited batch, but it's all booked up for now (it went very quickly). 

Maybe post in that thread to get yourself inline for it if someone decides to drop out - there is already a 2 person waiting list, but you never know. And maybe if there is enough interest kimbo will bring in some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomcat (24/1/15)

Thank you @free3dom much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------

